# Not new, but need info



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

What is the smallest light .38 revolver available these days?


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know if it's the lightest but it has to be in the running: the Ruger LCR. Ruger states the weight of the revolver at 13.0 ounces, with or without the optional Crimson Trace grips.

Another contender would appear to be the Charter Arms Undercover Lite, which weighs in at a very svelte 12 ounces, according to Charter Arms.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Smallest, lightest*



Daka said:


> What is the smallest light .38 revolver available these days?


 If you really are after the "smallest and lightest", google "NAA revolver Chuck Hawks".
He has a complete description of their "stuff". From 4-6 ounces depending on caliber. The
largest caliber is .22 Magnum. So it doesn't meet your .38 Special "desire".

Before I'm "flamed", this is NOT a endorsement of Chuch Hawks views. He does have a very
complete description of the various NAA models and how they work.

For your "smallest, lightest snubby in .38", here is more info than you need. :mrgreen:

I have the "universal" S&W J-frame. The Centennial 642 model. Which means aluminum frame, SS cylinder.
Shrounded hammer, so double action only. It weighs about 15 ounces WITHOUT ammo. Five shots.
A lady friend has the Ruger LCR. Very nice, great trigger. A couple of ounces lighter than S&W. Still 5 shot.

If you want to look at what is probably the very lightest snubbies, go to the S&W home site. Then revolvers.
Then J-frames. There is a photo of each gun, specs, and list price.

There is a bewildering array of models. But, there are just three types of "regular" J-frame snubbies.
Enclosed hammer (Centennial), exposed hammer, and "in between" with a hammer shroud,
but just enough hammer exposed that you can "thumb" it for single action.

All the rest is "details". Frames of steel or aluminum or Scandium. Other "minor" stuff.
One item that IS NOT minor is .38 Special only, or .38 Spl./.357 Magnum. The "Mag" is a brute.

If you are really after a snubby, I HIGHLY recommend laser sights. Mine are Crimson Trace grips.
And, the "Scandium" lightweight alloy models are the lighest. You can save a couple of ounces.
For about twice the list price. And a bit more recoil, being slightly lighter.

Other folks make the "equivalent snubbies" too. Taurus, Ruger, Charter, maybe others.
Lots of folks consider the S&W's the "gold standard" for quality. But, not for price.
I do like my friends Ruger LCR a LOT. Google it for "tons of reviews".
Have fun ! :smt039


----------



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

Dan P
Thanks for the INFORMATIVE reply...I have posted this on a few other message boards.
There are some real "characters" out there, judging by the replies
I just saw that there will be a gun show here next weekend, so I'll be able to see them all, I hope.
Meanwhile I'm trying to sell the Diamondback .380 that she does not like
I may even get over to one of the local ranges that rents guns and try a few...not that I like those places...pretty scarry..
Thanks again
Daniel


----------

